# COOL PETRUCCI RIG/JP's New Overseas Rig



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.petrucciforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39255


----------



## Code001 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pics!
































Notice there is a Boss Tremolo in the rack, OCD, EVH Phaser, ZW-44 and another pedal I don't know. He will be using an Axess rig for the overseas G3 tour.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 8, 2006)

Code001 said:


> I didn't see this posted here so I thought I'd post it.


It was just posted earlier today so I just went ahead and merged the 2 threads.


----------



## Code001 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry about that! Thanks for the merge!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Sep 8, 2006)

Shit man, that is sweet. I would stare at it for days...... Jaw dropping pant shitting overload......

~A


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yea well I have that MXR EVH Phaser TOO!!!!


----------



## Vince (Sep 9, 2006)

you know, I'm all for rack systems, but John takes it to the fucking extreme


----------



## Leon (Sep 9, 2006)

^ i bet if he got together with Eric Johnson, the Universe would collapse under the massive mental forces of those guys putting a rack together.

EJ: Hey, want to try this brand of battery in your ____ pedal?
JP: Sure. Mind if i tweak your mids knob a bit?
BOOM!


----------



## Jason (Sep 9, 2006)

DoD? wow didn't think he would use dod eq


----------



## zak (Sep 9, 2006)

how much do you think that rig is worth?


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 9, 2006)

$5 me thinks.


----------



## Digital Black (Sep 9, 2006)

.jason. said:


> DoD? wow didn't think he would use dod eq


Yeah i'm real curious about that as well. Not that DOD is bad... I wonder if that eq is active all the time on his channels...??


----------



## Vince (Sep 9, 2006)

.jason. said:


> DoD? wow didn't think he would use dod eq



DOD makes beginner pedals, yeah, but their rackmount EQs have always been pretty good IMO.


----------



## Code001 (Sep 9, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Yeah i'm real curious about that as well. Not that DOD is bad... I wonder if that eq is active all the time on his channels...??




70% sure that he uses the DOD all the time on the green preamp. You can see in the back that it's connected to the green preamp only. Also, as the previous poster said, those DOD EQs are supposed to be pretty good. He uses the green preamp for dirty and the formula for clean in this rig.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 9, 2006)

Leon said:


> ^ i bet if he got together with Eric Johnson, the Universe would collapse under the massive mental forces of those guys putting a rack together.
> 
> EJ: Hey, want to try this brand of battery in your ____ pedal?
> JP: Sure. Mind if i tweak your mids knob a bit?
> BOOM!


 That would be crazy.

That is some serious gear Petrucci has though, wow, impressive. Me, I keep it simple, I would never use that much stuff although, it would be awesome.


----------



## Code001 (Sep 9, 2006)

Shawn said:


> That would be crazy.
> 
> That is some serious gear Petrucci has though, wow, impressive. Me, I keep it simple, I would never use that much stuff although, it would be awesome.



Wonder if he'll add his RK back into his rig.


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 10, 2006)

Umm...where's the Road King??


----------



## Code001 (Sep 10, 2006)

He started using his IIC+ later in the tour.


----------



## Shaman (Sep 10, 2006)

Damn, when too much is not enough!

But wasn't his normal rig even bigger?


----------



## Code001 (Sep 10, 2006)

Shaman said:


> Damn, when too much is not enough!
> 
> But wasn't his normal rig even bigger?



Yes:


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Sep 10, 2006)

Code001 said:


> It's not his main rig; It's his B rig. Yes, his ToT rig was bigger since he had 5 amps, each with their own dedicated effects:



i bet that rig cost more than my house lol


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 10, 2006)

Which one of those controls the heat of the sun do u think?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 11, 2006)

Thats way too much gear . Totally unnecessary. No one has a better live tone on the planet than Tony Iommi, and all he needs is a bunch of 1 channel Laney Heads and cabs. Not 200 different pre-amps and poweramps, 1000 different processors. Petrucci is a great guitarist and all, but he should focus his efforts on finding a decent singer for his band and less on being a bigger gear whore than Shannon and Me x 100,000,00 

It's cool and all, but damn... I'd think just a G-Force or Eventide or some really great processor and maybe a rack wah or something would be enough. That seems like mega overkill to me


----------



## Code001 (Sep 11, 2006)

2 Preamps (one for clean, one for dirty), 1 Poweramp, 1 EQ, 1 Wah, 1 Gate, 1 Delay, 1 Eventide, 2 Reverbs (one is for a backup I believe) and a few pedals. Everything else is just for connecting it all together. It's not exactly an overkill rig. It's just that the stuff he uses takes up a lot of space. Your comment on tone is also an opinion, not a fact.  I hate Iommi's tone personally. The G-Force can't do anywhere NEAR the 2290, M3000 and the DOD.


----------



## b3n (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm trying to work out how I'd fit that into my flat...

I don't think it would.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 11, 2006)

Code001 said:


>


 
I'm sure the streetlights in whatever town he's in must dim when that thing gets plugged in


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 11, 2006)

zimbloth said:



> Thats way too much gear . Totally unnecessary. No one has a better live tone on the planet than Tony Iommi, and all he needs is a bunch of 1 channel Laney Heads and cabs. Not 200 different pre-amps and poweramps, 1000 different processors.
> 
> It's cool and all, but damn... I'd think just a G-Force or Eventide or some really great processor and maybe a rack wah or something would be enough. That seems like mega overkill to me



+1 
He needs to tone it down big style. And this is only his smaller European rig. I am with you, I think Iommi's tone rules and its just so simply done too. Petrucci is an amazing player, but his rig is stupid. I would like to hear him playing straight into a few heads and cabs, nothing else. Its as if he is using all that stuff for the sake of it really.


----------



## Code001 (Sep 11, 2006)

Petrucci into an NS-2, DD-20, PH-3, TU-2, Some Wah I don't know, and finally into his RK Heads + Recto Trad. Cabs:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1584981859787869645&hl=en

I don't see why everyone is getting on his case for using some of the best effects possible. Sure, he can get around with just a few boss pedals, as shown in the vid, but he won't have the versatility of his actual rack...nor will they sound as good.


----------



## b3n (Sep 11, 2006)

It obviously sounds better to him or he wouldn't bother.


----------



## noodles (Sep 11, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Petrucci is a great guitarist and all, but he should focus his efforts on finding a decent singer for his band and less on being a bigger gear whore than Shannon and Me x 100,000,00


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 11, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Petrucci is a great guitarist and all, but he should focus his efforts on finding a decent singer for his band and less on being a bigger gear whore than Shannon and Me x 100,000,00



Labrie is a fantastic singer... in the STUDIO. But I wouldnt trade him for anyone else just because he cant take the high notes live. No but really, the vocals on images and words are... wonderful.


----------



## Leon (Sep 11, 2006)

hmm, the last time i saw Dream Theater live (summer of 2003) LaBrie hit every note, and was very solid.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 11, 2006)

Leon said:


> hmm, the last time i saw Dream Theater live (summer of 2003) LaBrie hit every note, and was very solid.



+1 I saw them this summer and he was sick and still hit most of the stuff (sick to the point that the show after the one I saw was cancelled).


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 11, 2006)

Just watch the live at budokan DVD...


----------



## Code001 (Sep 11, 2006)

Seedawakener - Just watch the Score DVD. He's gotten a LOT better.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 11, 2006)

Seedawakener said:


> Labrie is a fantastic singer... in the STUDIO. But I wouldnt trade him for anyone else just because he cant take the high notes live. No but really, the vocals on images and words are... wonderful.



I think he sounds like Goofy McGoofstein, live or in the studio. He's just like... the singer of Rhapsody, only with even more estrogen. I don't think his voice is melodic or nice in any way. The Rhapsody guy sounds like a fairy too, but his voice is at least gorgeous sounding. 

As far as Tony Iommi, I meant his LIVE tone. I saw them at Ozzfest 2001, and his tone was the best I had ever EVER heard. It was nothing like their records. It was just flat out perfect and amazing in every way. I still think Petrucci's rig is ridiculous. It's no problem if you get it for free, and have guys to haul it around and set it up for you... but it still seems totally unncessary - just like his haircut


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 12, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I think he sounds like Goofy McGoofstein, live or in the studio. He's just like... the singer of Rhapsody, only with even more estrogen. I don't think his voice is melodic or nice in any way. The Rhapsody guy sounds like a fairy too, but his voice is at least gorgeous sounding.
> 
> As far as Tony Iommi, I meant his LIVE tone. I saw them at Ozzfest 2001, and his tone was the best I had ever EVER heard. It was nothing like their records. It was just flat out perfect and amazing in every way. I still think Petrucci's rig is ridiculous. It's no problem if you get it for free, and have guys to haul it around and set it up for you... but it still seems totally unncessary - just like his haircut



Man... your SO wrong.  Really listen to his voice on wait for sleep. I love his voice. And there is nothing u can do about it. 

code001 - Ive ordered it, it should be here tomorrow . cant wait!


----------



## noodles (Sep 12, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I think he sounds like Goofy McGoofstein, live or in the studio. He's just like... the singer of Rhapsody, only with even more estrogen. I don't think his voice is melodic or nice in any way. The Rhapsody guy sounds like a fairy too, but his voice is at least gorgeous sounding.



Actually, I think you're being a little too nice. He is the single reason that I do not listen to Dream Theater at all, because he makes me want to scrape out the insides of my ears with a rusty butter knife. His overwrought pomp and circumstance represents everything I hate about prog metal singers. He missed his calling as a gas station attendent, because he isn't even qualified to hum along with the muzak piping over the speakers at a department store. He is also the biggest egotistical dickhead I've ever met, and I'm including Yngwie Malmsteen on that list. Kevin's only redeeming quality is his humanity, which insures that one day he will be dead and no longer able to open his mouth.


----------



## Drew (Sep 12, 2006)

James, you mean? Kevin Moore, their keyboardist, is IMO the guy who made DT what they used to be, and I'd hate to see the wrong guy take the fall. 

Labrie took me a while to get into, but these days I can tolerate him. And, shockingly, his newest solo album kicked ass.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, lots of labrie hating going on here. I really like his voice, and think he is a fantastic singer. The reason he gets a bad rep performance wise is because of the notorios food poisoning he got which wrecked his vocal chords. (I think it was before the awake tour?)

And I've seen them the last 2 tours, and he was nearly flawless (pitch-wise) on both occasions. If you listen to his performance on the metropolis DVD, and then the budokan/score dvd, you can see how much he has improved over the last few years!

I still believe in you labrie!!


----------



## Code001 (Sep 12, 2006)

noodles said:


> Actually, I think you're being a little too nice. He is the single reason that I do not listen to Dream Theater at all, because he makes me want to scrape out the insides of my ears with a rusty butter knife. His overwrought pomp and circumstance represents everything I hate about prog metal singers. He missed his calling as a gas station attendent, because he isn't even qualified to hum along with the muzak piping over the speakers at a department store. He is also the biggest egotistical dickhead I've ever met, and I'm including Yngwie Malmsteen on that list. Kevin's only redeeming quality is his humanity, which insures that one day he will be dead and no longer able to open his mouth.



It is true that LaBrie is the weakest member of the band, but he IS Dream Theater. Without him, it would just be Liquid Tension Experiment. 



Drew said:


> James, you mean? Kevin Moore, their keyboardist, is IMO the guy who made DT what they used to be, and I'd hate to see the wrong guy take the fall.
> 
> Labrie took me a while to get into, but these days I can tolerate him. And, shockingly, his newest solo album kicked ass.



Kevin = "James'" real first name. He changed it when he joined the band so there wouldn't be 2 Kevins (Moore and LaBrie). However, there are 2 Johns in the band so I don't get why he changed it, lol.


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 14, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> If you listen to his performance on the metropolis DVD, and then the budokan/score dvd, you can see how much he has improved over the last few years!



Are you saying that Live at Budokan is an improvement over the Metropolis DVD vocal wise? If so, then please, just quit speaking.

He sounds great on Score, though.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 14, 2006)

jaredowty said:


> Are you saying that Live at Budokan is an improvement over the Metropolis DVD vocal wise? If so, then please, just quit speaking.


He wasn't speaking. He was typing. 

Don't you just love an asshole?


----------



## Code001 (Sep 14, 2006)

jaredowty said:


> Are you saying that Live at Budokan is an improvement over the Metropolis DVD vocal wise? If so, then please, just quit speaking.
> 
> He sounds great on Score, though.



Um... LaBrie had severe food poisoning during the Awake tour that caused him to destroy his vocal cords and it took him until this last tour to really regain (and actually surpass) what his vocal range was.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 15, 2006)

I understand where some of you guys are coming from knocking James LaBrie, but I would say when your band or whatever becomes that famous then you would have the room to talk. If Dream Theater still had Charlie Dominici or the other guy (I forget his name) I don't think they'd be anywhere near as famous as they are. They're all great musicians, and have amazing talent, James LaBrie included. I think its a shame when people are negative about that kinda stuff. As far as Score goes, James' voice was awesome I thought, and on Budokan. I've seen bands live whose singers were 10,000 times worse than LaBrie live. You gotta give the guy some credit for putting the effort in. He could just sing and not even try to give it any effort at all, at least the guy tries, and does a damn good job at it.


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 15, 2006)

I think for those who keeps bashing James LaBrie for his singing these days simply just don't know anything about Dream Theater. 

Sure, he sounded terrible live between the mid to late 90's, but that mainly because of his vocal core problem he was suffering from. When healthy, like he has been since 2000 onward, he has amazing range! 

Dream Theater is *NOT* a death metal band, thus, IMO James' clean sounding vocal does help fans and audience to identify the band better.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Sep 15, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> I think for those who keeps bashing James LaBrie for his singing these days simply just don't know anything about Dream Theater.
> 
> Sure, he sounded terrible live between the mid to late 90's, but that mainly because of his vocal core problem he was suffering from. When healthy, like he has been since 2000 onward, he has amazing range!
> 
> Dream Theater is *NOT* a death metal band, thus, IMO James' clean sounding vocal does help fans and audience to identify the band better.



+1,000 Azyiu, I couldn't agree with you more. James' voice definitely does help fans identify Dream Theater, without a doubt. I honestly couldn't imagine Dream Theater with any other singer. Granted James LaBrie has bad moments like any other musician but I think when it comes to his vocals he does an amazing job. Even if his live vocals don't sound just like they did on DT albums, thats what makes DT great is that there are mistakes, and thats how people are reminded that they're not robots, but humans.


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 15, 2006)

Code001 said:


> Um... LaBrie had severe food poisoning during the Awake tour that caused him to destroy his vocal cords and it took him until this last tour to really regain (and actually surpass) what his vocal range was.



Yeah, I knew that. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> He wasn't speaking. He was typing.
> 
> Don't you just love an asshole?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 15, 2006)

jaredowty said:


>


----------



## Jeff (Sep 21, 2006)

I've gotta say that DT + Sebastian Bach or Geoff Tate would be way friggin' cooler. LTE has always been my favorite DT


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 21, 2006)

Jeff said:


> LTE has always been my favorite DT


I kind of agreed and know what you mean, but LTE ain't exactly DT.


----------

